# Mag article about high school for kayakers.



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

First, I'm writing as the founder and director of Huge Experiences' New River Academy. Meaning after ten years it is with great pride that I share this Sun Valley Mag article. 

If you are a high school student or a parent then I hope you enjoy this educational philosophy.

If you're a skeptic of the model then take a moment to read and give your feedback. It can be difficult to receive constructive criticism when you're passionate about something but often that advice can be the most beneficial. 

Click to Read article on High School for Kayakers.

"And that has made all the difference."

David Hughes

Ps- Students can still apply to New River Academy.


----------

